# Canadian tanks back in Kandahar base for transport home



## RackMaster (Jun 16, 2011)

History has been made and it would have never happened with out the mission in Panjwaii; we would be a military with out tanks.  Let's just hope they stay.



> *Canadian tanks back in Kandahar base for transport home*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

